# how long does your water conditioner last?



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i had a bit of spare time and ive taken into calculation how much conditioner ive used in the past year. ive gone through 1 4fl stress coat and the other has 21ml left. think i went through 3 of those cheap betta conditioners. ive used 36ml (288g treated) of prime (50ml bottle) since i purchased it a month after my first betta. i have one of those kitchen scales which helped with the math alot. 

how long does the prime conditioner last for you given the amount of fish you own?


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Tetra AquaSafe Plus: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752317 It's 16.9 oz

I bought in early December in 2011 and I have exactly half left and I actually use it quite often.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Probably forever!

It'll last be another year or so.  I bought it last summer, it's Nutrafin Aqua Plus Plus Tap Water Conditioner.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I use the same product that bettalover uses, it lasts me around a month on average, sometimes two months


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I use a brand from my closest nice fish shop for dechlorinating, then add whatever type of conditioner is appropriate for the fish in the tank (vitamin and mineral supplements, really.)

My dechlorinator lasts about two months. I love it as the squirt thing on it is measured, so one squirt for five liters. Saves so much time with measuring. Because I need different things for my different fish, I can dechlorinate the water and then add the other conditioners based on the tank instead of mixing water separately for every tank.

The conditioners last... Well... It varies. The goldfish one has lasted about six months, but it is huge. The betta one is about a quarter the size and is running out after about two months, but I spilled it once... The medaka one is still almost full after a month.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

im always buying new conditioners every 6 months. I'm just too scared my conditioners are going bad faster than I think they are going to last.

Yet every time I buy more conditioner I'm ALWAYS buying the big ones xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

For my bettas, I use Prime. I buy at least the 500 ml bottle, which lasts forever. I also have Safe, which is just too concentrated for my little tanks. My 250g bottle of powder treats 50 000 gallons.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

For my Betta Fish, I use Top Fin Conditioner. I just bought it because online, it seemed to have good reviews! Some complained about the directions, but it was really easy to use! It works really well, and does all the normal Water Conditioner stuff plus, helps with the Stress Coat. And, 2 fluid ounces treats 60 gallons. There are alot of different sizes.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have the larger bottle of stress coat and prime and a botttle of Amaquel Plus and one of the aquenon water conditioners. The aquenon one came with the 10 gallon tank. I mainly use stress coat and with 11 tanks in various sizes, it lasts a month or so. The prime will last a long time since I only use a few drops at most and the Amaquel Plus I got because I heard it may help with ammonia poisioning (I had a sad looking walmart fish that had an ammonia level of 8.0 - he is doing awsome now BTW). 

I don't like prime because of the horrible sulfer smell. Every time I open the bottle it stinks up my room for hours.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't like the sulphur smell at first - now I am so used to it that I kind of do.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've gone through aqueon, top fin (lasted about a week before I spilt the bottle). Now I have the small prime bottle, and honestly I can't smell it unless I like inhale it (which I tried cause the bottle said it smells like sulpher!). I have a really sensitive nose, too. :s Of course once you've been to yellowstone park for a week, you get pretty desensitized to the smell of sulpher.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i still have enough conditioner for 2-3 years. theres the decent samples that you get with new tanks (emergency supply). i also have another 500ml prime and 4fl oz stress coat unused. i went and bought a bit more than was needed a while ago. i do keep a 60ml nutrafin conditioner in my car or somewhere in my parent's house (the closest LFS is near their house) incase i buy a new fish.


----------

